# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Համակարգչի բացասական ազդեցությունը

## A.r.p.i.

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, եկենք այս բաժնում նշենք բոլոր այն բացասական ազդեցությունները, որ ունենում է համակարգիչը մարդու առողջության վրա, ինչպես նաև այդ ազդեցություններից խուսափելու միջոցները:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Սկսեմ նրանից, թե *ինչ ազդեցություն է ունենում համակարգիչը մարդու տեսողության վրա:*
 Աչքերը գրանցում են  տեքստի կամ նկարի ամենափոքր թրթրումները, և հատկապես  էկրանի առկայծումները: Աչքերի գերբեռնվածությունը բերում է տեսողության սրության կորցմանը: Տեսողության վրա վատ են անդրադառնում գույնների, տառերի վատ ընտրությունը, էկրանի վատ տեղադրվածությունը: Համակարգիչը պետք է տեղադրել լուսավոր տեղում, միաժամանակ խուսափելով աչքի վրա ավելորդ լույսի ընկնումից: Փորձեք անկյունում չնստել` դեմքով դեպի պատուհանը կամ պատը, որպեսզի աչքերի համար ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնվածություն չստեղծեք:  Բացի դրանից, մոնիտորի պատկերի պայծառությունը պետք է համընկնի  սենյակի լուսավորվածության հետ:
Կատարեք աչքերի մարզանք:
Աչքերը առանց շտապելու տեղափոխեք տարբեր տեղեր կամ  սկզբից նայեք հեռու, իսկ հետո ձեր հայացքը տեղափոխեք ձեր քթի ծայրամասը: Վարժության վերջում թարթեք ձեր աչքերը 20-30վ: Հաճախակի թարթեք ձեր աչքերը, հակառակ դեպքում դա կարող է հանգեցնել աչքերի չորանալուն և ոչ պարզ տեսողությանը:

----------

Lion (14.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Սպասեք մի քիչ էլ ես գրեմ:
Ողնաշարի առողջությունը կախված է նրանից, թե ինչքանով եք դուք ճիշտ նստում, իսկ ողնաշարի առողջությունից կախված է գրեթե ամբողջ օրգանիզմի աշխատանքի որակը: Այդ պատճառով ձեռք բերեք հարմարավետ բազկաթոռ, որի նստատեղը ունի ոչ մեծ թեքություն և թեթևակի բարձրացված է: Դա թույլ կտա լավացնել կոնքի օրգանների արյան շրջանառությունը: 
Համակարգչի հետ աշխատանքի ժամանակ ձեր շնչած օդի որակը ազդում է ձեր վիճակի վրա: Մի մոռացեք պարբերաբար սենյակը օդափոխել: 
Աշխատանքի ժամանակ համակարգչից հաղորդվող աղմուկը մարդու ինքնազգացողության վրա նեգատիվ ազդեցություն է առաջացնում, հատկապես դա վերաբերում է հին նմուշներին: Սրա հետ կապված անհրաժեշտ է համակարգային բլոկը տեղադրել համակարգչային սեղանի արկղի մեջ և փակել դուռը, դրա հետ մեկտեղ պահպանելով համակարգային բլոկի անհրաժեշտ օդափոխություն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Աչքերը գրանցում են  տեքստի կամ նկարի ամենափոքր թրթրումները, և հատկապես  էկրանի առկայծումները:


Արժե նշել, որ դա LCD մոնիտորներին չի վերաբերում, քանի որ այս մոնիտորները գործնականում չեն թարթում: Նրանք, ի տարբերություն CRT մոնիտորների, ունեն բավականին մեծ իներցիա, այսինքն, կոպիտ ասած պատկերը այդքան շուտ չի անհետանում էկրանից, որ էկրանը հասցնի թարթի:

----------

